# Went to Ukraine



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

We went to Ukraine to paint exterior for a hotel owner. Good food,good drinks. Hope you'll enjoy it. its our second exterior


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Is it true the Ukrainian women are really hot?


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Is it true the Ukrainian women are really hot?


Should see Polish :yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

pics?!  Hey good lookin work man!


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

nEighter said:


> pics?!  Hey good lookin work man!



http://www.bajer.pl/?p=top50 :thumbup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm from the Ukraine. That is true, plain.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Are those mail order ladies :whistling2:

I have always liked Eastern women :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Those girls are _hot................ :devil2:_


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Are those mail order ladies :whistling2:
> 
> I have always liked Eastern women :thumbsup:



i bellieve thet are not..........but shoud be.....damn


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Are those mail order ladies :whistling2:
> 
> I have always liked Eastern women :thumbsup:


I thought you preferred the inflatable type, where is Miss Greenie?:jester:



Nice work warczykiki!:thumbsup:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice work bro.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

warczykikiEUpainter said:


> Should see Polish :yes:


Yep, got one myself :thumbup:


----------

